# Where to clamp work stand to Venge?



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Worried about where to safely clamp my Venge to my work stand. Seat post is not round, also frame tubes non-round shapes. Ideas?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

David23 said:


> Worried about where to safely clamp my Venge to my work stand. Seat post is not round, also frame tubes non-round shapes. Ideas?


The Park tool stands are aero post compatible, but the feedback ones are not. I use a Feedback sprint for my Venge. (euro style stand)


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a very nice stand, so I was hoping to not buy another one. I have to admit though that the Feedback looks really nice, and the fork mount would certainly solve the problem.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 on the Feedback stand. I've been using mine to service my Wilier Imperiale for years. The Imperiale has a very aero ISP (think airfoil) and the head clamp is very easy to modulate while accommodating a wide variety of shapes. I also use it for my cyclocross bikes, my Pivot 429C, my Tarmac and all my wife/kids' bikes. Holds them all very securely.

FWIW- I was just reading a Q&A article (Bicycling mag(?)) about where to clamp a carbon bike and the response was never ever clamp a bike of any material on the frame. I've done tons of aluminum mtbs on top tube and seat tube and never had a problem but these days tubes are thinner and thinner and thinner. Be careful with this one. Especially with a Park Pro head. The response was to clamp the seat tube, especially if it is a more replaceable part than the frame. Best of luck.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

On the fork, like you're supposed to.


----------

